# So , what has anyone done, to try and add a 2 micron fuel filter on a dodge diesel



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

So here it is, One has to wonder, with the open rail systems running 27K fuel pressure, and there being so many people who have had injector problems because of, water, or what ever entering the fuel systems and cutting out an injector. So here is the dilemma, everyone says you should be running a 2 micron filter to catch anything that might sand blast out an injector, so what do you do , the very best filter you can find to put in place of the stock one is a 5 micron, you can cut into the fuel line between the tank and motor and add a filter mount with a 2 micron filter, but why stop there add another filter there that has a water trap and a pre filter, its a simple job to do all that, and probably a smart investment according to a lot of people. And then other people say if you are doing all of that, you should be adding another lift pump so the cp3 pump doesn't have any problems sucking fuel through the filter(s) that you just added, that being said, when you look around at all the options for doing that, one sees that nearly all those add ons , be it just the pumps, or the pump filter combinations, like Fass, or air dog, fail a long time before they state they should live for. So what has everyone done who has done anything. Myself I would like to add a single 2 micron in the system just because.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Just stick a FASS twin filter setup in there and be done. The first filter is an air-water/fuel separator, the next in line is a 3 micron fleetguard (Cummins OEM) filter.


----------



## Stroke_this (Oct 14, 2013)

air dog and swap to the "cat" filter


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

Heard lots of horror stories about the fass, too. fleetgard has a supposed 2 micron its a PF5320, Baldwin is really popular with a true 2 micron pn BF7633, the cat filter you speak of pn 01-0750 was a claimed 2 micron but now not really an absolute one, new pn for a real 2 micron in the cat filter is 319-0844. done a lot of research on all of this so far and im still on the fence, would like to just add a single 2 micron in line and wait for a real true proven winner to emerge. until I put my tuner on I don't think I need any more of a fuel supply than what I have but who knows for sure,


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

cl733;1691387 said:


> I don't think I need any more of a fuel supply than what I have but who knows for sure,


On a common rail truck with a CP3 pump, you're fine with fuel supply unless you start getting really crazy like dual CP3's and doubling the injector size.

You run the external transfer pump like a FASS 95/95 for the filtering and the air and water removal ability. The separator design on it works like a centrifuge.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i put the glacier diesel 2 mikron setup on my dodge. Ive had it since the truck was almost new and never have had a issue with it. The install is very easy plus i think the filter is better under the hood for a plow truck vs a airdogg or fass on the frame rail. I change the filter twice a year and never had any kind of injector trouble.


----------



## Stroke_this (Oct 14, 2013)

cl733;1691387 said:


> Heard lots of horror stories about the fass, too. fleetgard has a supposed 2 micron its a PF5320, Baldwin is really popular with a true 2 micron pn BF7633, the cat filter you speak of pn 01-0750 was a claimed 2 micron but now not really an absolute one, new pn for a real 2 micron in the cat filter is 319-0844. done a lot of research on all of this so far and im still on the fence, would like to just add a single 2 micron in line and wait for a real true proven winner to emerge. until I put my tuner on I don't think I need any more of a fuel supply than what I have but who knows for sure,


I'd be interested in where your coming up with that the cat is not a 2 micron absolute. I run dual cp3 and 60% nozzles on a dd. I run a Baldwin in the winter that is 5 micron to aid in flow. I've read a great deal before I went this route and have never read anything to the contrary.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry for ruffling your feathers, guess I should have just kept it to my self as I just read it in a cummins forum anyways, guess there is good and bad in all,


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol.... kinda funny. I cut steel for Baldwin and Cummins/Fleetgaurd filters in coil steel form at my place of employment!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Filtering down to 2 microns could cause you problems in the winter with filter plunging.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

Cant say as im too worried about plugging up filters around here, we are usually right on deep cold winter fuel when we start into October, work around a lot of class 8 diesels and can can honestly say I don't even remember anyone ever having gelling problems, sure an pld filter could add some grief but as far as gelling up our winter fuels are usually supplied way before we really need them


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Even mixing #2 &#1 and a additive will not fix ulsd.

I see the occasional trucker /diesel truck on the side of the hood up and a puddle of fuel and a filter on the ground, it's quite common.

This cold snap has effected a lot of diesel rigs.
The internet forums are a buzz with "gelling" issues

Also the quest for clean fuel (filtering below 5micron)

There are quite a few folks who think their fuel is gelling but as you and I know it's treated.
So that just can't be it???

Few regularly drain the fuel water separator, then the temps fall.

ULSD fuel actually will gel at a higher temperature than the old LSD and HSD.

There are a number of problems with this new fuel. First, it is currently very expensive, ranging anywhere from $.30 to $1.00 more than regular kerosene, second it is not available in all areas, and third this new ULSD #1 is not as effective at lowering the Cloud Point (CP) and CFPP (gel point) of the fuel. For example; ULSD #2 when blended with 10% ULSD #1 will lower the CFPP by only 2°F or maybe 3°F. This means that a 50% blend would only improve CFPP by 10°F.

Read more.
Problems with ulsd, water absorption, wax , filters and wax.
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1712843&postcount=10


----------

